# SE RACING OM FLYER WOODY 2009



## riden-n-style (Oct 26, 2022)

Hi, i just received a 26" SE RACING OM FLYER 2009 and was wondering about it's value. From pictures i cañ tell frame, forks, headset, stem, cranks, sprocket,seatpost, seatpost clamp, rear brake caliper and rims are correct. What's not correct are pedals (they are primo brand pedals), seat (it's SE seat but not correct for this model), bars (se branded but not correct for this model), brake lever, and tires. I will upload photos tomorrow.


----------

